# Can I run CSST inside PVC or other conduit?



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

It's up to your inspector.. Here you can run inside the wall as long as there are no joints(connections in the wall). It may also need to be grounded.. If you are going to install it inside 1 1/2 black pipe.. Just run the pipe forget the tubing


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I would say no, you can't put it in PVC. CSST must never be restrained in a stud cavity because leaving it loose helps it get out of the way of screws and nails. The PVC would restrain it and doesn't offer much protection. Plumbers that fasten CSST to the face of the studs on vertical runs are doing it wrong, albeit neater looking. Gotta leave it flopping loose.

A metal pipe sleeve would provide adequate nail strike protection but is unconventional. I'd suggest contacting the inspector before you do that. There are some bonding concerns that the metal pipe could possibly create...I wouldn't fuss about it but know of inspectors that might. 

My suggestion to ease your fears would be to get what they call "stripwound conduit", which is made for CSST pipe. It is a flexible metal conduit made for exactly what you're wanting to do. 

Also, be sure you got the right nailguards from your plumber. CSST nailguards are hardened steel, not mild steel. They're black, not gray or silver. If they're not black they're for your other plumbing but don't meet the CSST manufacturers' requirements. Of course the manufacturers want you using their own nailguards, but it is a requirement nonetheless. You'd be shocked how many plumbers have no clue how to properly install CSST in compliance with its protection guidelines.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

kenmac said:


> It may also need to be grounded


Yes, in VA., CSST needs to be bonded to the grounding electrode system with no smaller than #6 copper.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

And depending on the brand of CSST, it may need the bonding jumper to provide continuity at each fitting. Unfortunately this is loosely enforced in a lot of areas and it presents a very real safety hazard especially with lightning strikes.


----------



## al's sewer (Apr 7, 2009)

The only thing I would run in a wall is black iron pipe. But that is just me. I don't care what the plumbing code allows to make it easier. When i go to heaven I want to go the old fashion way not because I wanted to save a few bucks.


----------

